# U1000 Error on an X-Trail



## Tipit008 (Jul 13, 2018)

Hello:

Symptoms:
When I try to start the engine, it turns, but there are no dash lights on and the engine does not start.
A few minutes later, all is back to normal, dash lights up and engine starts. 
"Service engine soon" lights.
Checked with OBD2 and I get "U1000" code.

I've googled it and found a lot of info on all other Nissan models but nothing on the X-Trail.
Do any of you have specific info on the U1000 error code and the X-Trail ???
Is there a TSB for this error code and the X-Trail ??

Thanks.

Marc


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

https://www.obd-codes.com/u1000

Seems to be an ECM communication error. You may want to check the connectors for corrosion, but I have never really heard of that issue before. Any other codes?
And by the way, did you ever get your oil cooler leak fixed?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Not to be a quibbler but seriously grcauto??? You have less posts than he does. He has a Canadian Nissan X trail model, and did post it in the proper section.
PS Welcome to the forum, but at least do as you preach and fill out your own info.


----------



## Tipit008 (Jul 13, 2018)

quadraria10 said:


> https://www.obd-codes.com/u1000
> 
> Seems to be an ECM communication error. You may want to check the connectors for corrosion, but I have never really heard of that issue before. Any other codes?
> And by the way, did you ever get your oil cooler leak fixed?


Thanks Quadraria, I had actually found that page and read it.
Was just wondering about X-Trail specific info.

I've since looked at the Service Manual you gave me and I've found some helpful information. I'll try to access the ECM and connectors and make sure they're good.

And no, since I'm a professional procrastinator... (and low on cash, tbh), I haven't changed the seal yet...! 

I keep an eye on the oil level but so far, I only loose about a litre of oil after 5000 km's so it's not critical at this point. I've just done an oil change and I hope to get the seal replaced around the time of my next oil change.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Tipit008 said:


> Hello:
> 
> Symptoms:
> When I try to start the engine, it turns, but there are no dash lights on and the engine does not start.
> ...


The U1000 fault code is caused by a failure in the CAN system. The CAN (Controller Area Network) is a serial communication line for real time application. It is an on-vehicle multiplex communication line with high data communication speed and excellent error detection ability. Many electronic control units are used in a vehicle such as the ECM,TCM,ABS,IPDM, etc., and each control unit shares information and links with other control units during operation (not independent). In CAN communication, control units are connected with 2 communication lines (CAN H line, CAN L line) allowing a high rate of information transmission with less wiring. Each control unit transmits/receives data but selectively reads required data only. It is somewhat similar in theory to a local area network (LAN) which is a group of computers and associated devices that share a common communications line to a server.

Possible causes:
* Controller Area Network (CAN) communication harness is open or shorted.
* Faulty Engine Control Module (ECM).
* Poor harness ground connection. 

Here's a Nissan TSB about the U1000 code:
https://www.autocodes.com/pdfview.p...w.autocodes.com/uploads/nissan/NTB06-009a.pdf


----------



## Tipit008 (Jul 13, 2018)

rogoman said:


> Here's a Nissan TSB about the U1000 code:
> https://www.autocodes.com/pdfview.p...w.autocodes.com/uploads/nissan/NTB06-009a.pdf


Thanks. 

I also found this TSB in my searches, but was concerned that it did not have the X-Trail mentioned..??
Was just wondering if by any chance there is anything particular about the X-Trail or if this TSB applies to the X-Trail as well.

I understand that the basic problem is the same, no matter which vehicle it's on, but just wondering if the diagrams in the TSB fit the X-Trail as well.

For now, I'll take for granted that it does.

Thanks.

Marc


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Marc,
Thanks for the update. I fully understand about prioritizing repairs. Anyhow as long as you keep an eye on your oil level, all should be good. My only other thought about it is that it tends to drip on your exhaust and around the rear rubber bushing of your right control arm so it might see you need to replace that arm down the road. But then so could a pothole...

I am not sure if the ground points are the same as on the service bulletin Rogoman posted. My guess is yes, but otherwise, it's in the service manual. Based upon what it says, I think I would also clean my battery terminals and have a really good look at my battery cables.
Cheers
Mike


----------

